
Show HN: Covfefe Hunt – Home to the World's Definitions of Covfefe - mccallofthewild
https://covfefehunt.herokuapp.com/?ref=hackernews
======
unstatusthequo
People have so much time on their hands. Get a job? Who cares about his stupid
drivel? Time wasted on this could be donated to help the EFF or hackers for
charity. Wtf?

~~~
mccallofthewild
I'm fluent with the stack, so this took me like an hour to build. The entire
point is that it's ridiculous so I'm glad you picked up on that.

